# madeira



## jarnot

Hello exPats in Madeira,
We are looking to a move to Portugal. We are limiting our interest to the Lisbon area where we have had a response and to Madeira. We hope someone will be able to give us answers to the following questions.
We are interested in the following:
1. Are there many ex-Pats in Madeira?
2. Which areas of residence are the most popular?
3. What are the attractions of Madeira for ex-Pats?
4. What are the downsides?
5. How does the cost of living compare to mainland Portugal?
6. Entertainment. We like all music, but favour classical and opera, theatre, good food. Can we expect to find this in Madeira.
7. Tourists are necessary to the economy, however, they can be a blight on local residents. Are there areas in Madeira to avoid?

I suppose there are other considerations which do not come to mind, however....!
If anyone can give us some information re. any of the above we would be very grateful. Regards, Jarnot


----------



## Peter T

We are in the process of buying a house in Madeira and would like to get some advice are there any expats living in Madeira who would be prepared to exchange emails

Thanks

Peter


----------



## JulesQW

Hi Peter

My husband Mark and I are in your position ie. Looking to take the plunge and buy in Maderia, would love to hear from you about the lessons you learnt etc?

Thanks
Jules


----------



## Peter T

Jules

Am in Madeira now would be delighted to speak 

Peter


----------



## Shanks120

Hi, we are looking at selling our UK property and moving to Madeira in 2016. Any advice from those who have already done so would be most welcome. Our biggest concern is finding somewhere in Madeira that has a strong ex pat presence for social occasions. 
Regards, Steve and Julie.


----------



## TonyJ1

I suggest you search and maybe join the M3A and the Legion organisations - some activities and new members are usually welcome. If you are religious (or maybe not) there is the Trinity Church and the Baptist Church are active in Madeira. There is also an amateur dramatics society which will also probably welcome new members.

Distances in Madeira are relatively short, so should you make friends from another area, it is relatively easy to get together.

The main concentrations of expats are along the East and Southern Coasts - main concentrations around Funchal, Santa Cruz, Ponta do Sol and Calheta municipalities. 

In terms of cultural events - Madeira is fairly short on activities such as ballet opera and such. There are festivals for various music genres throughout the year - the best, being the Jazz Festival in Funchal, various classical orquestra performances, the Mandolin orchestra has weekly performances and is highly recommended. There is also an organ festival in the Autumn which is worth attending.
There are many parish festivals, with the main concentration being in the summer months. The local councils also run versions of food, agricultural, medieval and various other festivals should this be your cup of tea


----------



## TonyJ1

jarnot said:


> Hello exPats in Madeira,
> We are looking to a move to Portugal. We are limiting our interest to the Lisbon area where we have had a response and to Madeira. We hope someone will be able to give us answers to the following questions.
> We are interested in the following:
> 1. Are there many ex-Pats in Madeira?
> 2. Which areas of residence are the most popular?
> 3. What are the attractions of Madeira for ex-Pats?
> 4. What are the downsides?
> 5. How does the cost of living compare to mainland Portugal?
> 6. Entertainment. We like all music, but favour classical and opera, theatre, good food. Can we expect to find this in Madeira.
> 7. Tourists are necessary to the economy, however, they can be a blight on local residents. Are there areas in Madeira to avoid?
> 
> I suppose there are other considerations which do not come to mind, however....!
> If anyone can give us some information re. any of the above we would be very grateful. Regards, Jarnot


I would not suggest a permanent move to either mainland Portugal or Madeira without a least an extended visit - at least not buying property on impulse. Visit and get a feel of the place before making a commitment.


----------



## Shanks120

Peter T said:


> We are in the process of buying a house in Madeira and would like to get some advice are there any expats living in Madeira who would be prepared to exchange emails
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter
As your last post was March I would assume you are now in Madeira? How did you find the process of buying a house and how did you decide on area?
Regards
Steve and Julie


----------



## Shanks120

Hi Jules
Did you take the plunge and move to Madeira? Myself and my wife would be interested in how you are getting on regarding the move
Regards
Steve and Julie Shanks


----------



## Hemash

Hi,

We are coming to Funchal in October and would love to connect up with you to find out what your experience has been. Look forward to your reply.


----------

